# Making fretboard marker dots with a paper hole punch



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone else here make musical instruments? I just spent a few days working on different ways to make fretboard marker inlay dots, although there MUST be another use for this. I would imagine there are some clever people here with idea?

Here's the video I made of the materials and tools I tested.


----------



## Bob61 (Nov 7, 2020)

I used a hole punch and a mallet, worked well both for the fret board inlays and the smaller side dots on the neck.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Good tips, Paul.

David


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Having started this, there are some other ideas I'd like to explore but, alas. I could also clean my messy shop. Hmmm...

Thanks all.


----------

